# How Many of you out there (Male/Female) use a Scooter because of your Weight?



## chapelhillmensch (Feb 11, 2008)

I am very curious.

Is anyone on one full time? or Does anyone use one when they shop?

I will say I used one at the Aquarium the other day and it was heaven  I still don't think I would use one shopping. (Yet :eat1: )

But on a high walk day it was great!


Cheers


----------



## ZincDink (Feb 11, 2008)

No short supply of those in my locale. Women that are in 'em because they are big catch my eye. Not all rate a second look, of course:=.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

What are the weight limits of those scooters does anyone know?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 11, 2008)

On average they go up to about 280 pounds. Some go up to 350, some even more depending on the make and model.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've never used one; stopping to rest when we are doing lots of walking has helped so far.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> On average they go up to about 280 pounds. Some go up to 350, some even more depending on the make and model.



Thats what I figured. I WAY exceed those limits so though I would love to use one it aint gonna happen for this big girl, oh well.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Feb 11, 2008)

The one I was on went up too 500 lbs

It was a Japanese make. I weigh 521 and it was solid for me. 

The ones at a Meijers went upto 500 as Well.

Cheers,


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2008)

I've used them in huge zoos, and I will usually get one at a huge casino either in Vegas or at Mohegan Sun. 

I can walk around fine, but it's exhausting after a couple of days and I find that I'll just not "run back to the room and change into my bathing suit" if I'm in some gigantic place where it's a huge chore to run to and fro. 

So, I use my "indoor moped" as I call it... I get all over the place. I usually just park it someplace central and walk around, then go back to it, etc. 

I have lots of friends who use them all the time, in stores, for travel, etc. I think they're a great mobility aid and an option that more people should consider. I think there are lots of things big people just won't even try to do because they know it will be so much walking it will hurt/damage them.... scooters open up a world of places to explore! 

Pride Maxima has held every fatty I've ever known, up to and over 600lbs. We've most all used the "regular" 300lbs weight limit variety as well, and they work fine - just might wear out a little faster or have a little less "chug" up an incline.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yikes! There's a weight limit?! I need to check next time I use one!
I've used one at Sam's Club after I was out for a long day of shopping, and getting around that store would require a lot more walking.
I have neuropathy and my feet hurt all the time, sometimes after a long day of being out they're even worse.
I just hopped on that thing and rode it around the store, it was fun! It was pretty large so I think the weight limit must have been pretty high. I think I did ask the lady there the first time if there was a limit and she just told me that I would be fine. 
At first I felt a little weird about it, but I got over it. Plus, like I said, it was fun!


----------



## Pauline (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi....i have used a scooter type cart for many years, Walmart has them and they are wonderful. Though Walmarts says they have a 350lb limit, ive used them at over 600lbs and they still worked, but were a little slower than they were in my "skinnier" days! I have had my current powerchair for at least 5 years...it has a 750lb capacity and elevated leg rests for my legs, which is very needed when you have Lymphedema. I go anywhere in it.....and it is very powerful for up to around 7-8 hours before needing charged. It is a PEV 2000 (mine is solid black) i believe and is made by Wheelchairs of Kansas. Recently, they have also come out with a heavier duty version of the "Jazzy" that holds up to 600lbs i think. The only bad thing about my Pev 2000 is that its so heavy duty and large that it doesnt fold up and its a bit hard to transport unless you have a pick up truck and ramps or a trailer for your car. Now....if we can just get more business' to have wider or double doors so that extra wide chairs can fit threw the door, ive had to not shop at a few places that i wanted to because they only had a single door and my chair couldnt fit threw it. Overall, it is heaven for me...i travel around all day in comfort!! :kiss2: 

View attachment pev2.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 12, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I've used them in huge zoos, and I will usually get one at a huge casino either in Vegas or at Mohegan Sun.
> 
> I can walk around fine, but it's exhausting after a couple of days and I find that I'll just not "run back to the room and change into my bathing suit" if I'm in some gigantic place where it's a huge chore to run to and fro.
> 
> ...



You are SO right AM. I am fine now but not too long ago I used to have these episodes of terrible joint and foot pain every now and then. My solution was just to fight it through and make my way along, what a dope I was. Now that I'm feeling fine I realize just how bad off I was. I was in a lot of rediculous pain. Why the heck did I put myself through all that when I didn't have to? Silly goose. 

OOH! Just thought of something. Will those things go through snow? I don't mean a gale wind snow storm, I mean if there's snow on the ground?


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 13, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> What are the weight limits of those scooters does anyone know?



I've seen them rated up to 500lbs, but they start getting very expensive when rated over 300lbs...like $4000 and up.

I use them on the rare occasion I go to a store...usually Lowe's or Home Depot. I'd love to have one to get out to events and even stores that don't have them, but they are beyond the financial means of this ole troll.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 14, 2008)

*raising hand* I have my very own scooter and I LOVE it!!

I have back damage from a car accident and my weight makes it impossible for me to get around much. Mine is rated for 500 lbs I have the *Pride Maxima 4 wheel version:*






This is my EXACT scooter!!

I can go everywhere I want - driving through fields is no trouble for this baby. My insurance paid every penny.  I love my scooter!!!:bow:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 21, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Travel Scoot? It looks very handy as it would fold into the trunk of a car.

Elizabeth Fisher wrote to the owner of the company and got this response:
"The website says there's a 320-lb weight limit but I wrote the owner (and designer) and he says the restriction is not so much a person's weight as it is their circumference. He has a 6' tall client who weighs 400 lbs and has a 65-inch waist who is using one and hasn't yet complained of structural problems."

On the home page of the site it has videos playing if you scroll down showing how easy it is to assemble and in the 2nd video down the page it shows a bigger guy using it.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Dec 21, 2008)

I own my own scooter and I use it quite frequently. I use it to shop and anywhere there is more walking then I can handle. After my injury a few years back, I find that the fatter I get, the harder it is for me to stand in one place to long without leaning on something or walking long distances.

I own a model that goes up to 350lbs. It's a Pride Celebrity X. The model is rated for 350lbs but I am far beyond that at the 500 mark. It comes with heavy duty batteries, but I've upgraded them to even stronger ones.

That's the key.. if you can fit in the scooter and it's sturdy and the batteries can be upgraded to 32AH or better for 400lb folks or 40AH or better for 500lb folks, then you are all set.

Summer is over 600 lbs and she's used my very scooter and it worked fine for her. The seat was a little small for her, but it got her around just fine.

I could have gotten a Maxima, it is larger and rated to 500lbs (but I have a friend over 650lbs that uses one), but I don't like the turning radius on the bigger machines. I like the smaller scooters so I can get in and out of areas and make sharp corners. 

As for the travel scooter, I had one that folded up by the press of a button s I could put it in my car easily and go shopping on my own. That didn't last long. It only had a 12AH battery in it and it was specially shaped and made for this scooter, so I couldn't upgrade it. I was about 430lbs at the time and I could kill a fully charged battery by going up a 30% hill/incline for about 50 feet. So I don't suggest them unless you are 250lbs or less. I have a friend who is 300lbs who has one that's rated to 320 and we went to an inside exhibition with inclines that go up and down, the brake was a little shady on the ways down and she barely made it up the inclines before the battery puttered out.

I know that as all rambling, but hope it makes sense and helps some with info.

OH, I forgot. My solution to being independent and not having to be with someone to lift my scooter in and out of the car when I wanted to go out, is that I got a scooter platform lift for the inside of my minivan. They say they are $3000, but you can get them for less. I paid $1800 and John was able to install it, because there is no drilling. They give you a installation kit that matches the current configuration of the make/model of your vehicle so it attaches to pre-existing hardware in your car. 

And lastly, scooters like the Maxima do retail at $3000+ but that doesn't mean that's what you'll pay if you look hard enough. My scooter is the Celebrity X and it retails for like $2600 and I paid $1200 delivered. That was $950 for the scooter, $150 for upgraded batteries (I still got to keep the originals to resell or have as backup) and shipping from west coast to east coast to my door. If purchased through a non-discounted place, I would have paid about $3200 bucks for the same setup. You can also find great deals on local pickup only used scooters in your area on ebay. I bought and resold for the same price a Maxima in MINT condition for only $700-800 not too long ago. I wanted it for me, then hated the turning radius so sold it to a fat handicapped man down the road. He was shocked at the low cost and I told him to keep his eyes peeled on ebay for any of his friends. He often writes me saying he found this or that deal for a friend and thanks me again. 

Ok, I think this book about covers it.


----------



## olwen (Dec 21, 2008)

I wonder if health insurance would help pay for one of those.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 21, 2008)

olwen said:


> I wonder if health insurance would help pay for one of those.



Most plans will at least help with the cost if it's medically necessary. As Sandie mentioned, hers was paid completely by insurance.


----------



## olwen (Dec 21, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Most plans will at least help with the cost if it's medically necessary. As Sandie mentioned, hers was paid completely by insurance.



Oh. Thanks. I didn't see the words at the bottom of her post.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe a bit OT but you did mention using your scooter at the aquarium- what aquarium did you go to and where is it, Chapel Hill?


----------



## VVET (Dec 21, 2008)

My wife has a 3 wheel Rascal that's rated @ 450#. She uses it for some shopping & on vacations. Not all scooters/batteries are allowed for air traval, but hers is.
When we when to Vegas, she was glad she had it as she was surprised at the distance between casinos.


----------



## VVET (Dec 21, 2008)

My wife has a 3 wheel Rascal that's rated @ 450#. She uses it for some shopping & on vacations. Not all scooters/batteries are allowed for air traval, but hers is.
When we when to Vegas, she was glad she had it as she was surprised at the distance between casinos.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 21, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> Has anyone tried the Travel Scoot? It looks very handy as it would fold into the trunk of a car.
> 
> Elizabeth Fisher wrote to the owner of the company and got this response:
> "The website says there's a 320-lb weight limit but I wrote the owner (and designer) and he says the restriction is not so much a person's weight as it is their circumference. He has a 6' tall client who weighs 400 lbs and has a 65-inch waist who is using one and hasn't yet complained of structural problems."
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QOIUj289QY

Some guy in Spain has two videos on youtube documenting his experiences on the Travelscoot. You have to have a grasp of Spanish to understand what he's saying but you can see how the thing moves and maneuvers at least.

PS: The travel scoot does not have a reverse function. You have to push the travel scoot backwards with your feet. That may be a problem for some.


----------



## Fat_Edd (Dec 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> You are SO right AM. I am fine now but not too long ago I used to have these episodes of terrible joint and foot pain every now and then. My solution was just to fight it through and make my way along, what a dope I was. Now that I'm feeling fine I realize just how bad off I was. I was in a lot of rediculous pain. Why the heck did I put myself through all that when I didn't have to? Silly goose.
> 
> OOH! Just thought of something. Will those things go through snow? I don't mean a gale wind snow storm, I mean if there's snow on the ground?



I use a standard government power chair and it goes through snow no problem. I'm imoblie due to a rugby accident and my chair is suposed to be 280lbs max and I'm now getting close to that, hehe and living in Scotland we get plently snow each winter. My chair chugs along just fine in a couple of inches and can even be great fun if its icy lol.


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 28, 2009)

I know this thread has been "dead" for a while, but I wanted to say that I purchased a TravelScoot with the Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion) battery a couple of months ago and I love it. It has allowed me to go and do my own shopping and running around, and that means a lot to me.

It does have a few limitations for fat folks. The seat isn't the most comfortable but, the inventor has created a larger seat for us fatties and they will be available in July. It can't take us up steep ramps or hills... but so far I have not needed to do either. It can't run at flat out top speed for long stretches (1/4 - 1/2 mile or so) with a fatty on board without over loading the battery, but again I don't plan on racing mine; I use it to grocery shop and what not. It has no reverse; but that doesn't bother me, it is easily pushed backwards with your feet. You can't leave the battery in the car in the heat. I just carry mine to work in a tote; the Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion) battery only weighs 4.5 pounds.

It has many benefits; I can lift it with one hand and put it in the trunk of my car. It is easy for one person to fold up and down. It fits in the trunk of a car easily; even in the new VW beetle. The Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion) battery is very light and lasts for hours. The TravelScoot is not slow; it can haul ass even with me on it (about 420 pounds). It has given me my freedom and independance back and that means more to me than anything.

Elizabeth Fisher has started a blog about her TravelScoot: http://mytravelscoot.blogspot.com/
and if you are interested in geting one I suggest you check it out. We are looking for ways to help make the TravelScoot even more useful and pushing it to its limits.


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 28, 2009)

Oh and I also wanted to say that if anyone is going to NAAFA convention the inventor of the TravelScoot will be there his name is Hardy Huber. Elizabeth has a post about it on her blog here.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 28, 2009)

This is good info IdahoCynth. What I like about the Travel Scoot from what I can see is it's portability. I live in an old house with rickety stairs and having a scooter would be impossilbe due to storage issues. The Travel Scoot seems like it can be carried up the stairs though it would take a few trips if I have other things with me. It's still an option though.


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 28, 2009)

Lilly, if you can lift and carry 35 pounds you can carry this scooter. Once it is folded up it balances nicely in your hand. 

I have never needed to carry mine once it is assembled as I have not encountered any stairs so I don't know how it is to carry unfolded with a battery on it. The video at the TravelScoot site (2nd video down I believe) shows a guy lifting it up a set of stairs using the seat to lift it with. Looks easy enough.

For me it is an awesome scooter as I needed something that would easily fit in my trunk and allow me, all by my big girl self to load/unload/use the scooter.


----------



## Zandoz (May 28, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> I know this thread has been "dead" for a while, but I wanted to say that I purchased a TravelScoot with the Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion) battery a couple of months ago and I love it. It has allowed me to go and do my own shopping and running around, and that means a lot to me.
> 
> It does have a few limitations for fat folks. The seat isn't the most comfortable but, the inventor has created a larger seat for us fatties and they will be available in July. It can't take us up steep ramps or hills... but so far I have not needed to do either. It can't run at flat out top speed for long stretches (1/4 - 1/2 mile or so) with a fatty on board without over loading the battery, but again I don't plan on racing mine; I use it to grocery shop and what not. It has no reverse; but that doesn't bother me, it is easily pushed backwards with your feet. You can't leave the battery in the car in the heat. I just carry mine to work in a tote; the Lithium-Ion (Li-Ion) battery only weighs 4.5 pounds.
> 
> ...



Neat little unit. I just wish it had a higher capacity rating than 320 lbs. My 500+ makes it too much of a gamble.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 28, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> Lilly, if you can lift and carry 35 pounds you can carry this scooter. Once it is folded up it balances nicely in your hand.
> 
> I have never needed to carry mine once it is assembled as I have not encountered any stairs so I don't know how it is to carry unfolded with a battery on it. The video at the TravelScoot site (2nd video down I believe) shows a guy lifting it up a set of stairs using the seat to lift it with. Looks easy enough.
> 
> For me it is an awesome scooter as I needed something that would easily fit in my trunk and allow me, all by my big girl self to load/unload/use the scooter.



Did insurance cover it?  Did you buy it out of pocket?


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 28, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Did insurance cover it? Did you buy it out of pocket?



I bought it out of pocket, so far worth every penny.


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 28, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> Neat little unit. I just wish it had a higher capacity rating than 320 lbs. My 500+ makes it too much of a gamble.




As I understand it the 320 rating was listed because that was his heaviest customer at the time the website was updated. Prior to that it was listed at 250 pounds. Currently I am not sure how much weight it can hold. I am 420 and it is working for me (with the limitations from my previous post about long ramps/steep ramps and hills and what not. But those limitations are from the battery not the scooter frame).

Perhaps after the NAAFA convention we will have more info on its limitations, as I am sure a lot of folks of various sizes will try it out there.

I think if not limited by weight people may be limited by the space between the seat and steering upright. One would have to fit in between there to ride it.

The inventor seems very interested in working with his customers. When Elizabeth bought hers he redesigned the seat and made a larger one for people our size. Those larger seats will be available in July. 

I am not sure how many tweeks he is looking to make so the TravelScoot will accommodate more people. Again perhaps after NAAFA convention we will have more info.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 28, 2009)

I don't use one personally, but my mother does. (She's actually on her second one!) She loves it! It's given her so much more freedom than she had before she bought it. 

Everyone is correct; different scooters do have different weight limits. As with everything, if you are a smart consumer, you'll be able to find exactly what you are searching for.


----------



## Zandoz (May 29, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> As I understand it the 320 rating was listed because that was his heaviest customer at the time the website was updated. Prior to that it was listed at 250 pounds. Currently I am not sure how much weight it can hold. I am 420 and it is working for me (with the limitations from my previous post about long ramps/steep ramps and hills and what not. But those limitations are from the battery not the scooter frame).
> 
> Perhaps after the NAAFA convention we will have more info on its limitations, as I am sure a lot of folks of various sizes will try it out there.
> 
> ...



It will be interesting to find out how folks closer to my size fare. I really don't expect that one would buckle under me short term, but I'm more concerned how one would hold up long term. 

Yes, the belly room between the seat and the controls would be a HUGE issue for me (pun intended). That is the problem I have with most of the few store shopping scooters that I can fit on at all. 

Another biggie would be as you mentioned the battery....my other big issue with the store shopping scooters. Most end up dieing about 3/4 of the way through shopping.


----------



## abel (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a cousin who was slim and really beautiful (in the conventional sense) up to her early 20s. Then she started packing on the pounds and is now really fat and needs a scooter much of the time, in her late 40s. She is also very seriously mentally ill because of her body issues (or perhaps her mental problems feed into her body issues).

The interesting thing is that she is constantly getting sexual attention, when she is barely capable of functioning. This is one of the many cases that indicate to me that men actually prefer fat women but that this fact is ignored by the media.

Her daughter is in her 20s now and is very fat and clearly on the way to the same fate.

It is situations like this that challenge my FA tendencies. I don't really want either of them to be so fat, especially the daughter. It seems almost suicidal in a way.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

abel said:


> I have a cousin who was slim and really beautiful (in the conventional sense) up to her early 20s. Then she started packing on the pounds and is now really fat and needs a scooter much of the time, in her late 40s. She is also very seriously mentally ill because of her body issues (or perhaps her mental problems feed into her body issues).
> 
> The interesting thing is that she is constantly getting sexual attention, when she is barely capable of functioning. This is one of the many cases that indicate to me that men actually prefer fat women but that this fact is ignored by the media.
> 
> ...



Abel, is your cousin ill because she's fat or fat because she's ill?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 5, 2009)

I made a short video of me on my TravelScoot testing a shopping basket I found online called TrolleyBasket. 

As you can see I am a fairly good sized person and so far the TravelScoot is working for me. It really was a great alternatitive to having to buy a large scooter and some way to haul it around.

There are a few of us using the TravelScoot and Elizabeth Fishers Blog is tracking our adventures.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 5, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> I made a short video of me on my TravelScoot testing a shopping basket I found online called TrolleyBasket.
> 
> As you can see I am a fairly good sized person and so far the TravelScoot is working for me. It really was a great alternatitive to having to buy a large scooter and some way to haul it around.
> 
> There are a few of us using the TravelScoot and Elizabeth Fishers Blog is tracking our adventures.



I can't open your video for some reason Cynthia but I've seen those trolley baskets before. They have them at Whole Foods and I *love* them. I wish all stores would make the switch and start using them, they are so convenient.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 5, 2009)

I recently asked my Dr to write a prescription for me for a mobility scooter. A company came out and measured me and asked me a bunch of questions etc and they submitted the info to my insurance company. A few weeks later I got a letter from the insurance company denying me based on the fact that I was still able to move around my house without needing a scooter or wheelchair. That was very frustrating. I'm now on day 15 in the hospital with cellulitis and a big hole in my leg. Any advice on how to take advantage of this current situation to get the insurance co. to cover the cost of a scooter??


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 5, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I recently asked my Dr to write a prescription for me for a mobility scooter. A company came out and measured me and asked me a bunch of questions etc and they submitted the info to my insurance company. A few weeks later I got a letter from the insurance company denying me based on the fact that I was still able to move around my house without needing a scooter or wheelchair. That was very frustrating. I'm now on day 15 in the hospital with cellulitis and a big hole in my leg. Any advice on how to take advantage of this current situation to get the insurance co. to cover the cost of a scooter??


 There's a thing in Massachusetts called the Options Program that should get a social worker over to help you out if you keep pulling strings and following up... http://www.massresources.org/pages.cfm?contentID=86&pageID=30&Subpages=yes#ECOP I know it says 'the elderly' but my wife got on it in her early 50s...


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 5, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I recently asked my Dr to write a prescription for me for a mobility scooter. A company came out and measured me and asked me a bunch of questions etc and they submitted the info to my insurance company. A few weeks later I got a letter from the insurance company denying me based on the fact that I was still able to move around my house without needing a scooter or wheelchair. That was very frustrating. I'm now on day 15 in the hospital with cellulitis and a big hole in my leg. Any advice on how to take advantage of this current situation to get the insurance co. to cover the cost of a scooter??



Oh geez..sorry to hear that Michelle!!! I hope you're feeling better soon  

I don't do much medical equipment billing (well..I do tons for eyeglasses, but that's not going to help you lol) but the only thing I can suggest is have your Dr submit medical notes with an appeal to your insurance company. I hope it works out for you. Big hugs!!


----------



## ssflbelle (Jul 5, 2009)

SuperMishe
I got a 3 wheel Pride Maximum scooter through the Vocational Education program from the state of Florida. As long as I was working at least part time and needed it to do my job they bought me the scooter, the lift to get it into my van and the lift to get the scooter into the house. Check and see if you have such a program in your state and tell them you are using a desk chair to scoot around your house which isn't really that safe. I hope this help. I am sorry to hear about the cellulitis, I too am going through that right now and lymphedema but I don't a hole in my leg. I sure do hope that get that treated and quickly. 

IdahoCynth I loved the video and the TrolleyBasket.When the basket in the grocery store gets so heavy I can't hold it any more I place it on the ground and pull it. I love the wheels on the Trolleybasket. I want one of those!!


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 6, 2009)

SuperMishe and Ssflbelle,

Hope you both recover very soon from the problems with your legs!

*Hugs*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 6, 2009)

ssflbelle said:


> SuperMishe
> I got a 3 wheel Pride Maximum scooter through the Vocational Education program from the state of Florida. As long as I was working at least part time and needed it to do my job they bought me the scooter, the lift to get it into my van and the lift to get the scooter into the house. Check and see if you have such a program in your state and tell them you are using a desk chair to scoot around your house which isn't really that safe. I hope this help. I am sorry to hear about the cellulitis, I too am going through that right now and lymphedema but I don't a hole in my leg. I sure do hope that get that treated and quickly.
> 
> IdahoCynth I loved the video and the TrolleyBasket.When the basket in the grocery store gets so heavy I can't hold it any more I place it on the ground and pull it. I love the wheels on the Trolleybasket. I want one of those!!



ssfbelle I'm sorry you are having issues right now. It was great meeting you last weekend.


----------



## ssflbelle (Jul 6, 2009)

Lilly
It was great meeting you and I feel rather bad that I missed out on a lot of the socializing. I had this problem there at the bash. It started in May but I was not seen my Lymphatx until June 6th and at that time was told the first opening for treatment was June 22. I didn't want to cancel so I want. I know there were many times I went back to the room to get my legs up and relax and that put a damper on things for me. I wish I could have gone to the hospitality suite and done more things in the hallways with you all but once I got to a chair I didn't want to start to move again. 
If I am able to go next year I hope things will be different. 



LillyBBBW said:


> ssfbelle I'm sorry you are having issues right now. It was great meeting you last weekend.



Oldtimer76 Thanks for the hugs. I am suppose to go today for the support stockings. I have had the legs wrapped every day for the past 2 weeks and Debbie feels that now I am ready to wear those lovely skin tone support hose. So if you and the others pray please pray that I fit into those things as I am getting really frustrated with these wrapping. I feel and look like a mummy.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 6, 2009)

ssflbelle said:


> Lilly
> It was great meeting you and I feel rather bad that I missed out on a lot of the socializing. I had this problem there at the bash. It started in May but I was not seen my Lymphatx until June 6th and at that time was told the first opening for treatment was June 22. I didn't want to cancel so I want. I know there were many times I went back to the room to get my legs up and relax and that put a damper on things for me. I wish I could have gone to the hospitality suite and done more things in the hallways with you all but once I got to a chair I didn't want to start to move again.
> If I am able to go next year I hope things will be different.
> 
> ...



I will keep you in my prayers belle. I have had issues with swelling my whole life from early childhood. I've been having a sore case of it over the past month that I've been watching closely and I know that icky feeling and the urgency of wanting to keep your feet up. Wish I'd known, I would have stopped in with some green tea and talked your ear off. 

I do hope you can make it next year.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 6, 2009)

ssflbelle said:


> IdahoCynth I loved the video and the TrolleyBasket.When the basket in the grocery store gets so heavy I can't hold it any more I place it on the ground and pull it. I love the wheels on the Trolleybasket. I want one of those!!



Thanks ssflbelle  If you are serious about wanting one, you can buy a TrolleyBasket they have a  website here.  If you are going to pull the TrolleyBasket from a scooter, email them and ask them to put on 4 swivel wheels (they normally come with just 2).

There is more info on them at Elizabeth's blog here, go back to the June posts and there is also one in July about the TrolleyBasket.


----------



## abel (Sep 22, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Abel, is your cousin ill because she's fat or fat because she's ill?



It's a good question. She says hates herself, so perhaps her body situation is causing the mental illness?


----------

